# What I did on my weekend



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well after almost a year of dealing with mud, rocks, and weeds, we are finly getting some landscaping done. The lawn was hydroseaded a week or so ago, so we are just waiting for that, but this weekend we worked on some other landscaping.

Now, between the walkway, and front porch was just bare dirt and rocks, I filled the area in with top soil, we added a few plants and mulched it all in.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Off to the front, side of the land, in the aera you see first when you drive up the driveway, we put in a planting island. Not sure of the placement of plants yet, but we are working on it. We kinda extenda the aera where we had planted a peach tree a few weeks ago. Now we are thinking maybe we should move the peach tree to another part of the island. 



here it is after trucking in 5 yards of top soil...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here it is after testing some plant placement. Still not sure where things are going. Hope to get some planted today, if the rain stops.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is a small planting bed at the side of the house, near the woods. Kinda just a little bit of color to break up the woods. This one will be a slow work in progress. Have a lot of poison ivy in the woods, so we have to slowly control that befor we go to crazy.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Plans for today???

Hope to get some plants in the ground in the island. I have a truck full of mulch I want to spred on it, and will probably pick up another load, and just pile it up so I have it when we finish the island.

Also heading out to do some plant shopping. Hope to pick up a wheel barrow also. You belive I don;t own one??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i guess thats why all the other stuff got put on hold Have to get the yard up to par and make ma ma happy. I cant believe that you don't have a wheel barrow but i guess you alway use your dump trailer with your tractor. But seeing they aren't working you don't have anything but a truck to haul dirt with.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

youve had a busy weekend.. looks good.. 
front looks real nice...


i have a wheel barrel but never use it since i use the trailer pulled by the tractor...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I cut down two trees today a old elm tree that was half dead and a Bradford pear tree that just died don't know why. But they are both gone now.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well did a bit more today. One more load of top soil, and 2 loads of mulch. People at the nersury know me by name now. Got some more stuff planted, and started another small bed that just holds a tree right now. This one is off the side of the drive. Here is a picture...........


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Got a bunch more stuff planted in the island. Got it mostly mulched to. Looking nice. LOT of hard work though. I am SO sore, and tired, I can hardly move.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks good, Paul. It will be nice when you can sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good work Paul --- How is all of that land that was left for dead by the contractor? Did you ever get it leveled back out? Good work buddy. Hope you had fun!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You know, it was a LOT of hard work, but we had a great time. Worked out good, we bolth got a lot done, the baby was in a great mood, and it all just kinda fell together. Granted by yesterday afternoon, we were all pretty tired, and getting a bit cranky though.  


Most of the yard distroyed by the builder is back up to snuff. The lawn part was the worst, but thats leveled, hydroseaded, and is now starting to grow.  I do have a few smaller aeras that I have to tend to. Some places out front still have some deep ruts, I need to level, rake, and seed. Going good though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Any new updates on your lawn or the land that was destroyed by the bad builder?

Thanks, Paul.

-Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes there is an update. Sorry things have been REAL hetic the last few weeks, and with the fourm growing in leaps, and bounds I have been a little remiss in some updates.


The lawn is looking AWSOME!!!! Parts are ready for mowing, probably this weekend. I have some thin areas from the real bad storms we have been having, but looking good.

I will try to post some pictures later.


----------

